# header install



## Noxqcs (May 28, 2004)

I am installing a hotshot header this weekend, and I need to know how many pounds to torque the bolts to any any other helpfull hints you could pass along thank you.


----------



## Noxqcs (May 28, 2004)

*anyone?*

Has anyone installed a header themselves on a 2.5 altima if so any problems you ran into or any tips you can give would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Make sure you line up the downpipe with the entrance to the flex pipe. Have to manipulate it to get it to fit flush. Also, make sure you get any tape or adhesive off before turning on the car. Gives off a horrible smell for the first 10-20 miles.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Noxqcs said:


> I am installing a hotshot header this weekend, and I need to know how many pounds to torque the bolts to any any other helpfull hints you could pass along thank you.


do yall know which headers i should get for my 04 3.5? the street legal or illegal cuz i mean the LEGAL one is 100dollars more than the illegal one and has 5 hp less than the illegal one which should i get ??


----------

